# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Tom Ford Spring/Summer 2018 show during New York Fashion Week 06.09.2017 x20



## brian69 (7 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (8 Sep. 2017)

Thanks for Kendall


----------

